# Lebron: what will he do this year?



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

i remember before he came in the league some ppl were saying he would score like 12 a game. then he dis that quantum leap in every category in his second year...so what will he do this year? personally he is one of my fav players and i think its possible for him to score 30 ppg, but wont with hugues on the team. i would put his trade value over everyone except duncan. this is not to say he is the second best player in the game, but the fact that he is 21 and is top 5 is sick.


----------



## iloveu (Aug 28, 2004)

I see around 26-28ppg, 8-9apg, and 6-8rpg. The biggest improvement in his game will hopefully be his D. I think he'll lead his team to a top 6 seed in the east and we may possibly see him get to the second round.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I expect a slight dropoff in his stats, because he won't have the ball as much, but with that he should have more energy, so there is no excuse to not improve on defense. Cavs should be a 1st tier contender.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

24pts 8-9ast 7reb 2stl 

Hughes and D.J. will make his scoring drop!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

His stats will be roughly the same due to the fact that he won't have the ball in his hands as much (better teammates this year) and the fact that he won't play as many minutes (he had to last season). So knowing that, his D should improve considerably, that's where I see his development really taking off. At least, I hope to see that, it would make him the best perimeter player in the game or at least on par with Kobe/Tmac.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

duncan2k5 said:


> i remember before he came in the league some ppl were saying he would score like 12 a game. then he dis that quantum leap in every category in his second year...so what will he do this year? personally he is one of my fav players and i think its possible for him to score 30 ppg, but wont with hugues on the team. i would put his trade value over everyone except duncan. this is not to say he is the second best player in the game, but the fact that he is 21 and is top 5 is sick.


Remember, he doesn't turn 21 for another 3 months.

I agree with what seems to be the consensus around here. Similar stats, better player.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

Lebron himself will probably be just as good and his team will score a lot more, although i doubt they'll do better then a 6 seed since they are in the toughest defensive division in the nba.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Yeah like everyone said he should put up similar stats, possibly higher possibly lower. He'll be a better player though with more talent around him. I hope he can make more strides on his D though. He'll lead the Cavs to the playoffs and winning could only make him better.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Why was this moved from the General Forum? It belongs there just as much as any Kobe, T-Mac or Shaq thread.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ The mods try to move as many Kobe-only, Tmac-only, etc. threads as they can. The Kobe v. Tmac threads belong on the General board, though. This one is LeBron-only.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wasn't there an almost exact thread like this in here a few weeks ago


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

Will have his numbers as usual. Will not do anything worthy in the Playoffs. So who cares, of regular season stats.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> Will have his numbers as usual. Will not do anything worthy in the Playoffs. So who cares, of regular season stats.


 Please stop trolling in the Cavs board. If you have something worthwile to add (even something critical of Lebron and/or Cleveland) then please post, but don't come in here to bait


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

Ras said:


> Why was this moved from the General Forum? It belongs there just as much as any Kobe, T-Mac or Shaq thread.


To the guy saying I was trying to bait. I though this was for NBA in general. So that is my opinion, deal with it.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> To the guy saying I was trying to bait. I though this was for NBA in general. So that is my opinion, deal with it.


 Guess what it's in the Cavs forum: stop trolling here


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> Guess what it's in the Cavs forum: stop trolling here


I did not put any though's in intentionally going out my way to say crap about Lebron. I basically said what is in mind. Deal with it. Not everyone in the world thinks Lebron is going to be better than MJ, so deal with it.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> I did not put any though's in intentionally going out my way to say crap about Lebron. I basically said what is in mind. Deal with it. Not everyone in the world thinks Lebron is going to be better than MJ, so deal with it.


When it comes to Cleveland or LeBron James, every one of your posts seem overly negative. First off, expand your thoughts. If you think LeBron will not play well in the playoffs, explain in detail why he is not a player who shows up in big games. The MJ comment you made is besides the point. People just want LeBron to receive is proper respect. And it seems you do not show any respect for LeBron.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

cure cancer.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> I did not put any though's in intentionally going out my way to say crap about Lebron. I basically said what is in mind. Deal with it. Not everyone in the world thinks Lebron is going to be better than MJ, so deal with it.


 Listen: did you read my post I said I don't really care about negative comments but we foster in the Cavs forum conversation - you will notice that we do not have anything negative to say against poster who state less then positive thing about the Cavs. If you don't believe me look at our versus threads against the Central Division. We have plenty of fans from other teams post there and we respect them enough to try to post responses that at least take more then a second to type.

What I will not tolerate is simple mindless inflammatory statements that add literally nothing to a thread- explain you're position and thoughts or stay out.

If you have any problems with my moderation style PM me.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

I think Lebron will do something like this, 21 pts, 9 ast, and 8 rebs. I also think he will come very close to winning the MVP award. One thing I hope happens is that we see a change in his shooting consistancy. If he can shoot more consitant there is no stopping him.


----------



## flip-flop (May 17, 2005)

KingoftheCourt23 said:


> I think Lebron will do something like this, 21 pts, 9 ast, and 8 rebs. I also think he will come very close to winning the MVP award. One thing I hope happens is that we see a change in his shooting consistancy. If he can shoot more consitant there is no stopping him.


I agree with you about his statistic this year. But, I don't believe he'll come close to win MVP. No way, there are so many players much better than he is. For me he isn't something really special, so far.
In my opinion he'll never win a title. He's just not the right type of player for that. I don't know if he does care that either. He makes a lot of money (too much) and his personal statistic are quite good so he's quite satisfied with that. his For me, he's the type of player like Mitch Richmond, Glenn Robinson, Grant Hill or Allen Houston are (were). Good individualists but without heart for the team. And so, without chance for title...
(No hard feelings Cavfans, it's just what I think about Lebron).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

sadam said:


> I agree with you about his statistic this year. But, I don't believe he'll come close to win MVP. No way, there are so many players much better than he is. For me he isn't something really special, so far.


I think LeBron was in the top 5 of MVP voting last season and I'm sure if he made the playoffs, he would have gotten more votes. Barring injuries, if this team can stay healthy and go into the playoffs, LeBron would be an MVP canidate (perhaps not favorite but still very much in the mix).



> In my opinion he'll never win a title.


Too early to predict that. You would have to know what teams he'll have built around him for his career and nobody can tell that. Since most signs point to LeBron wanting to stay in Cleveland, it's up to Ferry to build the right team.



> He's just not the right type of player for that.


I disagree. Any true franchise player is okay to build around. If LeBron wasn't a franchise player, then I'd agree with this statement. 



> I don't know if he does care that either.


LeBron cares a lot. He cares so much, it's almost an obsession. 



> He makes a lot of money (too much) and his personal statistic are quite good so he's quite satisfied with that.


Most of his money comes from endorsements. Right now, LeBron is still under his rookie contract. So if you forget about his Nike contract and off-the-court money, his actual NBA contract is underpaying him considering he just had a 27-7-7 season. And how much money is just right for a player and how much is too much? You're saying LeBron has too much, which I find odd. It's only too much money if he can't handle it responsibly. 



> his For me, he's the type of player like Mitch Richmond, Glenn Robinson, Grant Hill or Allen Houston are (were).


I find James to be a better player than any of those guys you just named, so I can't agree with that. 



> Good individualists but without heart for the team.


Prove to me that James doesn't have heart. When guys like Allen Iverson mention LeBron for having some of the most heart in the league, it's strange to hear the opposite and hear a person say LeBron has no heart.



> And so, without chance for title...


I really think this is poor logic.



> (No hard feelings Cavfans, it's just what I think about Lebron).


It's awesome you spoke your mind but I really can't even fathom most of what you said.


----------



## flip-flop (May 17, 2005)

remy23 said:


> Too early to predict that. You would have to know what teams he'll have built around him for his career and nobody can tell that. Since most signs point to LeBron wanting to stay in Cleveland, it's up to Ferry to build the right team.


We'll see. But if he stays in Clevelend im quite sure he won't win a title unless he get some great stars like KG or TD around himself. But of course, Lebron can prove me that I'm wrong.




remy23 said:


> Most of his money comes from endorsements. Right now, LeBron is still under his rookie contract. So if you forget about his Nike contract and off-the-court money, his actual NBA contract is underpaying him considering he just had a 27-7-7 season. And how much money is just right for a player and how much is too much? You're saying LeBron has too much, which I find odd. It's only too much money if he can't handle it responsibly.


I know all about his off-and-on-court money. Yes, his actual NBA contract is underpaying, but he still has enough (too much) money from Nike for his age and talent. Money is money, no matters is it off or on-court- money. And money changes everybody. You don't think he's got too much money? Well, look at MJ or Hakeem or Malone or Pippen and their contracts in their first years when then came in the league. They had to prove themselves with good playings and big heart. I'm not sure if they would have that successful careers if they had Lebron's money at first. I miss players like Rodman was...
Don't get me wrong - it's not just Lebron who is too much paid. I'm just seeing that many young players coming into the league aren't working as hard to get better or to get a title, because all that money is guaranteed. Why do you need to compete and work your *** of if you're making millions every year and every dollar of it is guaranteed? If you know what I mean.





remy23 said:


> Prove to me that James doesn't have heart. When guys like Allen Iverson mention LeBron for having some of the most heart in the league, it's strange to hear the opposite and hear a person say LeBron has no heart.


Well, of course I can't prove that. That just my opinion. But still, I wouldn't believe all what Iverson has said...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The money excuse seems is a very weak one IMO: Shaq had a huge rookie contract and endorsements up the *** and he's won 3 titles. Jordan before he came close to winning a thing in the NBA had earned tons of endorsement already - the Be like Mike and Mars Blackman commercials were already old hat.

And the final bit of proof is that Lebron had much of this endorsement money his rookie year and yet somehow he became a much more accomplished player the next year.

Anyone who doesn't think Lebron has heart should also watch the Cavs in the second half of last year without a PG and C with a broken hand he played hard each night logging OVER 48 minutes a game for a stretch. I personally think they are lot of people who got turned off to Lebron because of "hype" and then as he proven that he was worth every bit of it, critics have to go to such unmeasurable things as "heart" and "winner" to try to now define him


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> I personally think they are lot of people who got turned of to Lebron because of "hype" and then as he proven that he was worth every bit of it, critics have to go to such unmeasurable things as "heart" and "winner". to try to now define him


This is VERY well said, and I think holds very true. 

In a way, Lebron has already reached the point (in his 2nd season at 20 years old!) where he is measured not by individual accomplishments or skill, but solely by team success.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> I know all about his off-and-on-court money. Yes, his actual NBA contract is underpaying, but he still has enough (too much) money from Nike for his age and talent. Money is money, no matters is it off or on-court- money. And money changes everybody. You don't think he's got too much money? Well, look at MJ or Hakeem or Malone or Pippen and their contracts in their first years when then came in the league. They had to prove themselves with good playings and big heart. I'm not sure if they would have that successful careers if they had Lebron's money at first. I miss players like Rodman was...
> Don't get me wrong - it's not just Lebron who is too much paid. I'm just seeing that many young players coming into the league aren't working as hard to get better or to get a title, because all that money is guaranteed. Why do you need to compete and work your *** of if you're making millions every year and every dollar of it is guaranteed? If you know what I mean.


Sure, the money concern is a general issue many fans have these days. For example, will Michelle Wie handle her money or become a satisfied, unmotivated celebrity? Or will Freddy Adu somehow be ruined by early success? It all comes down to performance. If you live up to or surpass the hype, everything takes care of itself. Undeserving athletes tend to fade away. Because regardless of how hyped you are, if you can't live up to the calling, it's over. If James suddenly stops caring about basketball (unlikely but for sake of argument), his performance would suffer and so would his endorsements. The way I see it is sports is just like other forms of entertainment. You have good investments and bad investments. When busts and flops never pan out, it makes it look like young athletes are undeserving of the big money, endorsements and hype. But when young stars succeed, it makes you think that if you're good enough, regardless of your age, you do deserve to be paid. Freddy Adu once said, "If you're good enough, you're old enough." 



> Well, of course I can't prove that. That just my opinion. But still, I wouldn't believe all what Iverson has said...


If LeBron had no heart, he'd cower in the 4th quarter. He'd play scared and tighten up under pressure. If he had no heart, he wouldn't step up when the moment calls. He would just defer responsibility to others. A guy with no heart, regardless of how talented he may be, doesn't show up at key moments. I can't see how any of this relates to LeBron. Even when LeBron fails, he never ducks or hides from the challenge. He meets it head-on. I consider James a leader but if he were heartless like you claim, he couldn't lead anyone. He wouldn't be the team leader if he had no heart.


----------



## flip-flop (May 17, 2005)

Well, maybe I was wrong about his heart. I'll try to watch his games more often this year and see how is it. Must admit I didn't watch many whole Clevland matches last season, but don't think I didn't watch James at all. I hope my image about his will change this year.
About money cancer: I didn't mean he would stop caring about basketball and bacame worse player. I'm just afraid that he wouldn't want to be any better than he's now. That he would be really satisfied with his solid situation and wouldn't try to improve his game anymore...
I hope you're right about his heart and that he cares a lot about the title, because I think it's only good for him.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> Will have his numbers as usual. Will not do anything worthy in the Playoffs. So who cares, of regular season stats.


you do realize that during the last month of the regular season(games that had playoff importance for lebron's team), lebron's number were even more ridiculous. he was averaging 32 points, 10 rebounds, and 7 assists. i think that would suggest that lebron will be performing well in the playoffs.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

sadam said:


> I agree with you about his statistic this year. But, I don't believe he'll come close to win MVP. No way, there are so many players much better than he is. For me he isn't something really special, so far.
> In my opinion he'll never win a title. He's just not the right type of player for that. I don't know if he does care that either. He makes a lot of money (too much) and his personal statistic are quite good so he's quite satisfied with that. his For me, he's the type of player like Mitch Richmond, Glenn Robinson, Grant Hill or Allen Houston are (were). Good individualists but without heart for the team. And so, without chance for title...
> (No hard feelings Cavfans, it's just what I think about Lebron).


This is the most baffling opinion I've read about any player, anywhere, in years. Houston v. LeBron eh? How about Wright v. Shaq? Swift v. Duncan?


----------



## flip-flop (May 17, 2005)

EHL said:


> This is the most baffling opinion I've read about any player, anywhere, in years. Houston v. LeBron eh? How about Wright v. Shaq? Swift v. Duncan?


I can't help you if you don't understand what I wanted to say with this comparation. I never said Houston is the same class as LeBron or even better player. I think that I made clear what I wanted to say with this comparation. Read my next sentence out there.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Mostly I was commenting on your "no heart" statement. But I see that you clarified yourself.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

Lebron will probably go to the bathroom this year, sleep, eat, you know breath to don't forget about breathing.


----------

